# Speaker Kick Panels



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm finally adding a sound system to my '67, and I ran across this at 
http://www.vintagevibes.net/new_page_1.htm
I'm looking at the "Custom Autosound Speakers: 80 watt All Models $129.00" for the GTO/Chevelle application with A/C. 









Anyone had any experience with these? What kind of sound quality and fit do they have? thanks in advance.


----------

